# 99213 and 94640



## laws4129 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just started working in a billing office for Rural Health Clinics and I keep seeing 99213 and 94640 being billed together. UHC is paying for the 94640 of 5.00 and something and not paying for the office visit. Is there anyway to bill that we can get paid for the office visit.


----------



## Donna T (Jun 13, 2012)

Are you adding a -25 modifier to the 99213?


----------

